# Michigan Hunting & Fishing Collectors Club Annual Spring Show, Saturday April 2, 2016 in Jackson, MI



## jake48336 (Jan 9, 2015)

I would like to make my fellow hunting & fishing enthusiasts aware of a great sporting collectibles show coming up on Saturday April 2nd. This is the annual Spring Show put on by the Michigan Hunting & Fishing Collectors Club which should not be missed whether you are a collector or simply have an appreciation for Michigan’s hunting & fishing heritage.

The 2016 MHFCC Spring Show will be held on Saturday April 2, 2016 at the Eagles Hall in Jackson, MI – which is located at 301 Detroit Street, Jackson, MI, 49201. The show hours are 9:00am - 3:00pm. Admission is only $5 (under 16 admitted free with adult) and parking is free. This is a new location this year and there will be room for more collectibles and much more parking than at our old place.

There will be approximately 75 tables of Michigan sporting collectibles including: old hunting and fishing licenses, successful hunter patches, vintage decoys, vintage game calls, old fishing lures and tackle, traps, shell boxes and ammo crates, DNR items, advertising items, tip-up town items, Bear Archery items, and much more. The general public is welcome to browse, shop, and bring any items you may want to sell or trade, but no guns please.

For more information and to see more pictures from past shows please visit *www.mhfcc.net*.


----------

